# Descaling. Should I bother?



## Merkinglue (Mar 27, 2019)

I live in an area where we rarely get limescale forming in kettles and the like so I've not descaled Miss Silvia for the past 9 years.

She's currently undergoing a complete strip down and rebuild.

Steel frame at the powder coaters for a sand blast and re powder coating.

Opened up the boiler for a "Look See" and found the pic below.

22g of nice flaky limescale.

Boiler currently having a nice citric acid bath.

Guess I'll be adding de-scale to my regular maintenance schedule


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Why break the habit of a lifetime....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

That's only 2·4.g a year!


----------

